# When You Drive Your Car Do You Test It’s Abilities?



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Like driving it hard to test it’s 
braking power, 
acceleration, 
top speed runs on open roads,
drag racing (legal or illegal), 
cornering, 
shifting real fast
or the handling 
driving on roads w/sharp curves and turns,
slamming on the brakes or 
from a dead stop slamming into the gas pedal screeching the tires, 
drifting or
autocross?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

uhhhh......well, people usually don't mod. their cars to simply pick up Jr. at soccer practice.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

zeno said:


> *uhhhh......well, people usually don't mod. their cars to simply pick up Jr. at soccer practice.  *


i do.....
j/k



i do alot of that stuff exept 
drifting or
autocross?shifting real fast
drag racing (legal or illegal), 

i got a auto


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I love to powershift!I also drag race and love to hit corners hard-in the right car.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

all of it in moderation (i need the car to last a while)...
just replace drifting and autocross with Dirt and Snow "rallying"...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Summer and winter auto-X, fast shifting. Close to redline a couple of times a week. I go through tires very quickly. Practiceing lift-throttle oversteer in the summer is fun too.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Yup.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

oya.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

everytime i go out and drive, i test the acceleration(under different loads) and such


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

AutoX, both summer & winter & the odd RallyX.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I've done a few of these things on local cruises with friends but not to test the car's limits; it was just a regular cruise that I was crazy enough to go on:

- braking power: to slow down in the turns so I didn't go off the road (80-120 Km/h on narrow, barren road with lots of blind turns)
- acceleration: to catch up with the rest. I have an automatic 
- top speed runs on open roads. Again, top speed cruising just to keep up, mainly because of the Auto.
- cornering/ handling/ driving on roads w/sharp curves and turns, slamming on the brakes: This pretty much sums of the above and I've done it all.

For a stock B13 Sentra I managed pretty well both times that I've been out doing this although never again. There was no enjoyment in those type of highspeed cruises; driving with no purpose or direction but to go fast and hug the turns, which is hard to do on 175/70/13 tires. Knowing at any moment I could loose control, total the car and take my own life my perspective on this type of driving has since changed. I want to mod my car for personal satisfaction and to improve ride quality/ handling since realizing my driving abilities and the performance of a stock B13; to drive beyond the norm when I so desire, not when pressured by others to push the limit as a few people I know have done, flipping their car or almost losing control.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

95 SentraB13 said:


> *
> For a stock B13 Sentra I managed pretty well both times that I've been out doing this although never again. There was no enjoyment in those type of highspeed cruises; driving with no purpose or direction but to go fast and hug the turns, which is hard to do on 175/70/13 tires. Knowing at any moment I could loose control, total the car and take my own life my perspective on this type of driving has since changed. I want to mod my car for personal satisfaction and to improve ride quality/ handling since realizing my driving abilities and the performance of a stock B13; to drive beyond the norm when I so desire, not when pressured by others to push the limit as a few people I know have done, flipping their car or almost losing control. *


Pushing the limit ended me up with a totaled B13. I no longer have the urg to "push my cars limits."


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I drive at 80-90% on the street often, and attend autox or track events every couple weeks for those trips to 103%.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

98_1LE said:


> *I drive at 80-90% on the street often, and attend autox or track events every couple weeks for those trips to 103%. *


Dude, WTF ever, I know you can't test out that egg as a daily driver! And you suck at track events too!


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

The egg has good manors, it just lacks grip. I am hoping the S03's sitting in the garage waiting on wheels will make that better.

And I know I suck at track events. Thats why I keep going back. If I ever get good, I will move on to wheel-to-wheel.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, my tires are proof of me testing my car, my front right tire gets bald fast, I'm slowly killing one tire after each rotation. damn Potenza's are $$ . I skid hard one time, have not pushed into a corner hard since


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I pushed my Olds Cutlass so hard 9yrs ago that I wound up in a ditch and had to be pulled out by drunken ******** in a 4x4 Bronco.That was the last time I tried to corner on 195 75 R14 Whitewalls!(But not the last time I went corner carving in that car...more on that on my website)


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *I pushed my Olds Cutlass so hard 9yrs ago that I wound up in a ditch and had to be pulled out by drunken ******** in a 4x4 Bronco.That was the last time I tried to corner on 195 75 R14 Whitewalls!(But not the last time I went corner carving in that car...more on that on my website) *


Damn


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

You have to push your car to the limits to know how it handles in different conditions, its just important to do it in wide open spaces where youre not gonna hit anyone or anything if you lose control. I've pushed mine pretty hard with the different things ive done, and i know im gonna have to do it all over again when i finish my VE swap. The only thing I haven't been able to work on is drifting, cant find a space open enough to compensate for the mistakes that can be made while drifting.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I have a back road that is really twisty that I take it on to get a feel for each of my cars as I get them. I have to say that my Spec is my favorite car to drive so far,  .


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Auto-X is a good place to push your car to the limits. After attending a few of them, you can drive much faster on the street with a greater sense of when you're reaching the limit(not that you should drive that fast on the street in the first place, but for emergency situations and what not).


----------

